
Rational use of face masks in the Covid-19 pandemic - doener
https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S2213-2600%2820%2930134-X
======
bradknowles
This was published in The Lancet, which is a well-known and respected medical
publication.

IMO, this fact should be reflected in the title. In a time of crisis, it is
vitally important to get good information out, and to know exactly where
information is coming from.

